# My introduction into FMA?



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, I wasn't sure whether or not to post this in the FMA or the JKD portion of MT. First, allow me to re-introduce myself, as it's been a while. I'm usually in the Muay Thai section, but am taking up an interest in Arnis/Kalis, or whatever it's currently being called. It's a Vunak variation, hence, an Inosanto variation; thus, I'm not sure how "FMA" it is, but I thought I'd acquaint myself with the folks on this board, nonetheless.

Going into my first class what should I expect? Will any of my footwork from Muay Thai and Boxing transfer over?


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 28, 2006)

Cool!  Mix the kix and stix!

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jun 28, 2006)

AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Well, I wasn't sure whether or not to post this in the FMA or the JKD portion of MT. First, allow me to re-introduce myself, as it's been a while. I'm usually in the Muay Thai section, but am taking up an interest in Arnis/Kalis, or whatever it's currently being called. It's a Vunak variation, hence, an Inosanto variation; thus, I'm not sure how "FMA" it is, but I thought I'd acquaint myself with the folks on this board, nonetheless.


 
AJ,

Congrats on deciding to explore the FMA!  I think you will find it an excellent compliment to your current arts.  If you are studying materiel derived from the Inosanto program you are in good hands.  It is indeed FMA though some argue that it is an amalgam of many arts, which it is, it is still FMA.



			
				AdrenalineJunky said:
			
		

> Going into my first class what should I expect? Will any of my footwork from Muay Thai and Boxing transfer over?


 
Footwork in FMA is considerably different than in Muay Thai because you are using different weapons and ranges typically.  Elbowing will carry over nicely however.  In terms of boxing you will see more overlap but I suspect that the FMA footwork will be more formal as you understand the need for the female and male triangels and how to use your footwork to enhance your defence and attack capabilities.

Overall though the cross-training in these arts will be very complementary and I think you will enjoy yourself immensely!

Good Luck!

Rob


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 28, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Cool! Mix the kix and stix!
> 
> How do you like it so far?


 
Haven't gone yet. I used to train a little PFS out there, when my buddy was running Muay Thai out of the same gym. The guy's a nice guy, and pretty knowledgable. But, for some reason, I've had the sudden urge to do Arnis. I'm also interested in Krabi Krabong, and I'm hoping it wont ruin me for that.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 28, 2006)

Phadrus00 said:
			
		

> AJ,
> Overall though the cross-training in these arts will be very complementary and I think you will enjoy yourself immensely!
> 
> Good Luck!
> ...


 
Thanks, Rob, I'm really looking forward to it. The Guy's a senior instructor under Paul Vunak, George King. As I understand it, Inosanto modified the FMA, and Vunak, in turn, modified them further. Both Inosanto and, even more, Vunak seemed to be concerned with refining techniques for realistic purposes, so I wasn't sure if it still qualified as FMA. Although, PFS does advertise it as FMA. They also advertise Muay Thai as being a part of their curriculum, though it's really not _muay thai, _from the perspective of a muay thai practitioner. 

Thanks for the vote of confidence!


----------



## Tarot (Jun 28, 2006)

YaY!  Welcome to FMA! :boing2:



> I suspect that the FMA footwork will be more formal as you understand the need for the female and male triangels and how to use your footwork to enhance your defence and attack capabilities.


I was going to say the same thing.  You'll learn two step footwork and the FMA shuffle.  I'm sure you'll pick it up quickly though since you have MA background.


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 28, 2006)

Tarot said:
			
		

> YaY! Welcome to FMA! :boing2:
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same thing. You'll learn two step footwork and the FMA shuffle. I'm sure you'll pick it up quickly though since you have MA background.


 
Sweet. I'm excited. I've had the opportunity to do it for a while, but just was never too enthused about it. Then, for no particular reason, started to take a real interest in it. Plus, the teacher seems to be one of the top people to train under, so that's pretty sweet.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 29, 2006)

Awesome! Good luck in your training!


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Jun 29, 2006)

stickarts said:
			
		

> Awesome! Good luck in your training!


 
Thanks, I actually just got off the phone with George, the instructor, and I'm going to check it out today.


----------

